# micro lite for carp



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

using 4 pound test for some big common carp in lake bastrop


----------



## Jean Scurtu

:texasflag:texasfla

This are some nice carp(3 kg. -8 kg.) catch by me in one small lake between the apartment,fishing with CABELA'S MATCH ROD 12 ',MAXIMA 0,12 mm.(0.0047 inch)direct with no leader,trout scud hook nr.10,fishing with waggler(English float)and sweet corn.


----------



## sea hunt 202

what do you do with those


----------

